# cricket infestation help



## redshazzy (Aug 14, 2008)

how long can crickets live ,ie if there are a few stray ones got out ,and is it possible for them to get next door ,im in a semi.
my neigbour has complained shes loused out with crickets ,i think were getting the blame lol.
surely i would have them jumping all over my house if that was the case i probably only see a couple a week ,we try to be careful when were feeding berdys to not let any get away.
does any one know if they havent come from our house how she could of got them and how she can get rid of them .thank you


----------



## Parky (Jul 6, 2008)

Is your neighbours house warmer by any chance? :lol2:

not sure, she might need an exterminator. plenty of them about


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

or spray ardap everywhere that will get rid of them


----------



## sadie1984 (Sep 1, 2008)

they get next door? have u got holes in your walls or summat?


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Unfortunatly crickets can live for a long time when they escape. You"d be surprised how much food ends up on your floor. She may have to get professional help, but most good insect sprays will kill them.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 21, 2008)

Back when I first started keeping lizards we ended out with a bit of an infestation of them in the spare room, but it's nothing a bit of vigilance with a vacuum cleaner won't solve generally! 

That got rid of them soon enough :2thumb:
(Needless to say my Mother was pretty relieved when I moved out :lol2


----------



## redshazzy (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks for the replys ,i have got used to seeing the odd one in my house but i deal with it ,
i have wood floors all through i hover around the edges and sweep the rest .
i do find it hard to belive they managed to get next door but if they are not from my house how else would she have got them ?
it just doesnt make sense ,im very confused ,i dont know if they still have any they havent spoken in a few weeks .
but i will tell them about the ardep


----------

